# Wynn 35a Canister Filter Not Working for Harbor Freight Dust Collector



## ChicagoWoodworker (Apr 13, 2015)

I've got a problem with my new Wynn 35a filter that everyone loves so much on these forums so I'm hoping I can get some help. From the first time I turned it on with the Wynn canister attached there are billowing clouds of dust that pour into the air every time I use the dust collector connected to my drum sander. It happens briefly when I turn it on, then it stops, but it starts pumping dust into the air again anytime the drum sander is in operation. It ONLY happens during sander operation. I can feel air blasting out although I can't figure out where its coming from exactly, this was not happening when I used the stock Harbor Freight 5 micron bag and only started when I mounted the Wynn 35a filter.

I used the 3 turnbuckles that were included to mount it, then I bought 5 more turnbuckles and installed them but that didn't help.

The drum sander, dust collector and filter are all less than a week old, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, if I have a defective filter, or if anyone has experienced this before. Please help!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I added a wooden ring of plywood between the Wynn filter and the HF watcha ma call it.

It allowed the filter to have a flat surface to seal against. I then siliconed the ring to the watcha ma call it to make it perfectly air tight. You will find that there are cracks in most, if not ALL of the metal pieces that come witth the HF DC solution.

You will also notice I installed a wooden dowel to attach the turnbuckles to. The metal watcha ma calll it is way to flimsy to get proper tension without deforming it.

See "My Projects for more details or message me privately if you still have questions.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, you have a seal leak. I have had leaks on my Jet 1 1/2hp DC. I eventually found them when I was using it in sunlight and this highlited the dust. You might try using a flashlight. The leaks I found were where it sat on the DC, bag sealing, and also I had put a pin hole in the clear bag. Note: these were at different times as individual leaks.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

HF is known for having many version upgrades to their equipment. For instance, they had discontinued their dust collector for a short time (I know this because i tried to order a part for my older one, which the CS agent informed me was no longer available because the machine was discontinued). Now it is back with a new model number, and probably some changes. It is possible they changed the diameter of that ring, and now the Wynn filter doesn't fit quite right.

On my older one, it set right in with no problems. Though I did deform the cone with the turnbuckle. I was able to bend it back by hand, and had enough torque on the turnbuckle still to get a good seal.

Looks like timbertailor's solution is a good one, if that is indeed where the problem is at.

-Brian


----------



## HammerNNails (Mar 29, 2015)

I think The guys are correct here about leaks and versions of the DC. Here is something else to consider about the Wynn filter as well. It has to do with optimum efficiency, break-in (which I think is a reason not to get one), and media type. Essentially even the nano filter Wynn offers has a cake buildup period to get to optimum efficiency. I found the study and the info at Oneida which had me suspicious until I really read and compared. I ended up buying the HEPA canister at Oneida and rigged it up like Timbertailor suggested. It's a one and done purchase as well. Blow it out washable filter with PTFE much like the similar media at big orange store called a Gore something or other used for shop vacs. Anyhow, here's the site: judge for yourself, I have zero regrets with the 18×20 HEPA media canister filter. Info: http://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/top-notch-filtration.html


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

> I think The guys are correct here about leaks and versions of the DC. Here is something else to consider about the Wynn filter as well. It has to do with optimum efficiency, break-in (which I think is a reason not to get one), and media type. Essentially even the nano filter Wynn offers has a cake buildup period to get to optimum efficiency. I found the study and the info at Oneida which had me suspicious until I really read and compared. I ended up buying the HEPA canister at Oneida and rigged it up like Timbertailor suggested. It s a one and done purchase as well. Blow it out washable filter with PTFE much like the similar media at big orange store called a Gore something or other used for shop vacs. Anyhow, here s the site: judge for yourself, I have zero regrets with the 18×20 HEPA media canister filter. Info: http://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/top-notch-filtration.html
> 
> - HammerNNails


Sorry but I don't think you got the message as intended in the Oneida article. Older filters relied on the cake-over to get efficiency thus the break-in period you suggested. However the newer nano filters get peak efficiency out of the box. This is what I think the Oneida report states.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I also made a wood adapter ring because I didn't like the way the filter sat on the slope of the cone. Just make sure the rubber gasket on the bottom of the filter is sealed tightly to the cone. Also visually inspect the filter to make sure you don't have a hole in it from a tear or manufacturing defect. You should not have fine dust penetrating the filter material. Check the plastic collection bag for proper seal and no leaks.


----------



## Picasso57 (May 31, 2017)

Simple way to fix leaks around the circumference of the Wynn 35a cartridge filter where it sits on the Harbor freight cone rim. Just get a can of insulating foam from Home depot. around the edges of the wynn 35a filter where it sits on the cone seal it. Use the least amount of foam necessary to seal the leaks because when the filter needs to be replaced you just use a blade to cut the foam out then re-seal the new filter.


----------

